# The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List



## the_guy_with_no_name (Jan 20, 2014)

### 2014 Must Have List Results & Summary ###
**The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List* (Top 10 Lights by Ranking) 
**
*​*Results & Summary 2015-02-14
*


*Thank you to everyone who posted* their vote and especially for all those who posted in the correct format.


Thanks to your support for the new format, more frequent updates of the counts were definitely easier to generate this year.


Having kept an eye on results and posts from time to time, one thing that dawned on me was that because all votes are based on the requirement that you actually own (or have used) the light you voted for, opinions and therefor votes, would be limited to and by the range of lights that you own.


In a simple yet extreme example, this means if you only ever owned the worst flashlight on the planet and you spend a fair amount of time in dark places, that one flashlight may still very much be a "must have" for you because there's a strong chance that it will be better than the alternative (pitch darkness, zero visibility), in the same way that some vision is better than zero vision.


Another example that skews the results is use-case or put simply "what you use the flashlight for most". A Coal Miner, may find a headlamp to be a "must have" no matter how good or bad. Someone in Law Enforcement may find a large, baton type light to be a "must have", and a Surgeon might find a small penlight to be their "must have".


That means to accurately measure &/or understand the "why" something is a "must have", would require more information on the use-case at the least, and then perhaps some more information on how many other flashlights a person might have used or tried for the same task, along with some way to detach the emotion that comes with buying your very first "expensive" or "premium" flashlight from having influence on your final judgement.


Of course, I'm sure there are many voters with vast collections of flashlights and experience to match such a collection. Its also highly likely many of those who voted use flashlights because they enjoy doing so (as opposed to an occupational requirement).


One more observation I had was that of course, the more well known a product is, the higher the chances that someone will own it and therefor potentially vote for it. This is not just due to reputation, brand strength or age but also due to availbility of the product in various markets/channels along with various other factors. This too will skew results.
Further down the page, I've played with some numbers to see if that could be accounted for somehow by a handicap or score adjustment. I'm deliberately using the word "play" because although I've applied a consistent formula, the datapoints are too few to call it more than interesting but interesting it is.



A flashlight nut myself, I thought of a few well made lights that are not in the Top 10 though perhaps they could or should be and in fairness to those makers, anyone looking at this data should understand that its basis is perhaps anecdotal at best. Without going into a head to head comparison of features, function and quality, broadly categorized by type, size &/or use-case means that perhaps every flashlight in the list, may actually be worthy of further exploration to see if it fits your needs, budget and taste.


This has been my first year to run the "must have" thread (that mostly means doing grunt work for free), so I thought I'd try and fancy up the results just a little, so thanks again for all the input, support and here are your results....

*First up, The Top 10 by Brand *
(Votes for all models are grouped by the brand name and totalled)

















*Next up, The Top 10 by Model *
(Votes for all model sub numbers are grouped eg. D25A, D25B, D25C are all counted as D25).













The following, is somewhat experimental...
I wondered what would happen if I applied some kind of adjustment/handicap based on availability or how well the brand was known, or even how old it was in relation to how many votes it received.
A very quick hack really but I searched Google for each brand like this "brandname flashlight" (eg. Surefire flashlight) and recorded the total number of search results. Its not an exact 1:1 relationship but very roughly, the more results that appear, indicate either a very strong online presence or (my hope is) an indication of how broadly the brand is recognised.

I then normalized the votes to 100,000 Google results, so Surefire's 41 divided by 5.37 = 8 Votes (adjusted), ZebraLight's 32 divided by 1.43 = 22 Votes, etc..
Basically I'm hypothesizing if each brand had the exact same exposure, the number of votes would likely be different, which is represented by the Adjusted Votes. Of course I don't expect it's 100% reflection of fact but for my own benefit I ran the numbers and thought you'd find it interesting too.

*Below: Top 10 Flashlight Brands, with an adjusted score.*











*Below: The same adjusted score analysis by model

*












Finally, below is the full list including all votes counted by the automated script by brand and by model.

*Full list ordered by most votes per brand
*
*Rank*
*Brand*
*Votes*
*% of Votes*
*1*​*Surefire*
41​18.3%​*2*​*Zebralight*
32​14.3%​*3*​*Fenix*
26​11.6%​*4*​*Eagletac*
13​5.8%​*5*​*Nitecore*
12​5.4%​*6*​*HDSsystems*
10​4.5%​*7*​*Malkoff*
8​3.6%​*8*​*FourSevens*
7​3.1%​*9*​*MBI*
7​3.1%​*10*​*Sunwayman*
7​3.1%​*11*​*Armytek*
6​2.7%​*12*​*McGizmo*
6​2.7%​*13*​*Olight*
5​2.2%​*14*​*l3illumination*
3​1.3%​*15*​*Prometheus*
3​1.3%​*16*​*Convoy*
2​0.9%​*17*​*firstlightusa*
2​0.9%​*18*​*itp*
2​0.9%​*19*​*ledlenser*
2​0.9%​*20*​*lri*
2​0.9%​*21*​*maglite*
2​0.9%​*22*​*niwalker*
2​0.9%​*23*​*omglumens*
2​0.9%​*24*​*supbeam*
2​0.9%​*25*​*coolfall*
1​0.4%​*26*​*dqg*
1​0.4%​*27*​*firefoxes*
1​0.4%​*28*​*jil*
1​0.4%​*29*​*kathmandu*
1​0.4%​*30*​*leatherman*
1​0.4%​*31*​*liteflux*
1​0.4%​*32*​*luxrc*
1​0.4%​*33*​*mac'scustoms*
1​0.4%​*34*​*modamag*
1​0.4%​*35*​*oveready*
1​0.4%​*36*​*peak*
1​0.4%​*37*​*ra*
1​0.4%​*38*​*rayovac*
1​0.4%​*39*​*rofis*
1​0.4%​*40*​*solarforce*
1​0.4%​*41*​*tain*
1​0.4%​*42*​*tigerlight*
1​0.4%​*43*​*velenodesigns*
1​0.4%​*44*​*xeno*
1​0.4%​
*Full list ordered by most votes per model*
*Rank**Brand**Model**Votes**% of Votes**1*​*surefire*6P125.4%*2*​*zebralight*SC600125.4%*3*​*eagletac*D25A, D25C, D25LC2125.4%*4*​*zebralight*SC52114.9%*5*​*hdssystems*EDC(any)104.5%*6*​*fenix*PD3562.7%*7*​*fenix*TK7541.8%*8*​*malkoff*MD2 (any)41.8%*9*​*MBI*HF41.8%*10*​*nitecore*tm2641.8%*11*​*sunwayman*v11r41.8%*12*​*zebralight*sc62, sc62d41.8%*13*​*armytek*predator pro31.3%*14*​*armytek*wizard pro31.3%*15*​*fenix*tk4131.3%*16*​*fenix*tk6131.3%*17*​*surefire*e1b31.3%*18*​*surefire*m331.3%*19*​*convoy*s2, s2+20.9%*20*​*fenix*e0120.9%*21*​*fenix*tk3520.9%*22*​*firstlightusa*tomahawk20.9%*23*​*foursevens*quark tactical (any)20.9%*24*​*itp*a3 eos20.9%*25*​*l3illumination*l1020.9%*26*​*ledlenser*t7,t7.220.9%*27*​*lri*photon, proton pro20.9%*28*​*malkoff*hound dog20.9%*29*​*malkoff*wildcat20.9%*30*​*mbi*hf-r20.9%*31*​*mcgizmo*aleph (any)20.9%*32*​*mcgizmo*pd, pd-s20.9%*33*​*nitecore*p1220.9%*34*​*nitecore*srt720.9%*35*​*niwalker*mm1520.9%*36*​*prometheus*alpha20.9%*37*​*sunwayman*d40a20.9%*38*​*surefire*c320.9%*39*​*surefire*eb120.9%*40*​*surefire*eb220.9%*41*​*surefire*lx220.9%*42*​*surefire*p2x fury20.9%*43*​*zebralight*h60020.9%*44*​*coolfall*spy tri-v210.4%*45*​*dqg*iv aaa10.4%*46*​*eagletac*sx25l310.4%*47*​*fenix*bt2010.4%*48*​*fenix*e0510.4%*49*​*fenix*e2010.4%*50*​*fenix*ld0110.4%*51*​*fenix*pd3210.4%*52*​*fenix*rc4010.4%*53*​*firefoxes*ff410.4%*54*​*foursevens*atom al10.4%*55*​*foursevens*miniml10.4%*56*​*foursevens*preon 210.4%*57*​*foursevens*quark minix12310.4%*58*​*foursevens*quark pro10.4%*59*​*jil*cr210.4%*60*​*kathmandu*keyring mini10.4%*61*​*l3illumination*nichia 21910.4%*62*​*leatherman*serac10.4%*63*​*liteflux*lf2xt10.4%*64*​*luxrc*fl3310.4%*65*​*mac'scustoms*tri-edc10.4%*66*​*maglite*2d10.4%*67*​*maglite*3d led10.4%*68*​*mbi*coreti10.4%*69*​*mcgizmo*haiku10.4%*70*​*mcgizmo*mule-pd10.4%*71*​*modamag*draco10.4%*72*​*nitecore*ea410.4%*73*​*nitecore*p1010.4%*74*​*nitecore*sr310.4%*75*​*nitecore*tm0610.4%*76*​*olight*i3s10.4%*77*​*olight*m1010.4%*78*​*olight*s1010.4%*79*​*olight*s1510.4%*80*​*olight*sr95 intimidator10.4%*81*​*omglumens*deft-edc10.4%*82*​*omglumens*deft-x10.4%*83*​*oveready*p60 host10.4%*84*​*peak*peak logan 1750010.4%*85*​*prometheus*beta10.4%*86*​*ra*twisty10.4%*87*​*rayovac*indestructible 2aa10.4%*88*​*rofis*tr31c10.4%*89*​*solarforce*l2n10.4%*90*​*sunwayman*v10r ti10.4%*91*​*supbeam*k4010.4%*92*​*supbeam*x4010.4%*93*​*surefire*9p10.4%*94*​*surefire*a2 aviator10.4%*95*​*surefire*c210.4%*96*​*surefire*e2e10.4%*97*​*surefire*e2l outdoorsman10.4%*98*​*surefire*g2x pro10.4%*99*​*surefire*kroma milspec10.4%*100*​*surefire*m210.4%*101*​*surefire*minimus10.4%*102*​*surefire*p3x fury10.4%*103*​*surefire*saint10.4%*104*​*surefire*z210.4%*105*​*surefire*z310.4%*106*​*tain*zenith10.4%*107*​*tigerlight*600s led series iii10.4%*108*​*velenodesigns*quantum d210.4%*109*​*xeno*e0310.4%*110*​*zebralight*h50210.4%*111*​*zebralight*h52w10.4%*112*​*zebralight*sc3110.4%


Shortly, I'll start to get the 2015 thread ready. In the meantime, feel welcome to post any comments in this thread but please note no further votes will be counted (2015-02-14).

*### 2014 RESULTS END HERE ###*





### ORIGINAL INTRODUCTORY POST BELOW THIS LINE ###
Happy 2014 Flashaholics :wave:
This is Guy (aka: Tgwnn) and I'm looking forward to maintaining this years "Must-Have" list.

A big thanks to RichS for running last years thread and looking forward to your votes for the 2014 list.

*If you don't see your vote counted, its probably because it doesn't match the required format.*
Please scroll down for more details.

*The Flashaholic’s “Must-Have” List is an annual list updated each year.*

To stay on the list year after year, light makers will need to remain relevant, innovative and on the cutting edge of ever-expanding lighting technology. This does NOT mean that there is a restriction on what year a light was made to be eligible for a vote. You may have a 20 year old light that is no longer made, but you feel like it is a true "must-have" for you. It can go on the list. The point is, no light will remain indefinitely on the list as it will be started fresh each year. It will be difficult for lights to remain relevant and compete year after year with no updates.


So here we go – this is the 2014 Flashaholic’s “Must-Have” List. At the end of 2014 we’ll crown the top 10 lights of the year, and start a brand new must-have list on 1/1/15 with a goal of keeping track of the annual top 10 winners each year so we can see who stays on top over time.


*Here are the rules for casting votes for the “must-have” list:*



*It has to be a "must-have" for you*. Meaning, of the lights you own, this one is a "must" have - and therefore you would never consider selling it. (unless of course you were in dire straits)
*It must be a specific light* - this is a specific "must-have" flashlight for you, not a favorite manufacturer or line of flashlights
*Please limit your total votes to no more than five (5) lights.* This does not mean you should automatically list five of your lights, but this is the limit. This is not intended to be a list of all the lights you own. If you have more than one light you feel is a true "must-have" light, feel free to list more than one. However, we want to avoid individuals indiscriminately listing all their lights.

*NOTE: *



You cannot cast a vote for a light you do not have - you are casting a vote of confidence based on your experience with a light.
You can change your mind at anytime by editing your original post or adding a new post but please limit your votes to 5 flashlights. Only your 5 most recent choices will be counted.
Feel welcome to mention why you like a particular light but please keep those comments either above or below the list, not on the same line.
Only the total number of votes for each flashlight are counted so whether you list a light as #1# or #5# has no impact on the final outcome.

This year, I'm hoping to using a little automation to enable more frequent tally counts and make keeping track of votes a little easier so I'd like to ask you to kindly use the format below when listing your choices.
(it doesn't have to be in bold, that's just to make it obvious  )

*#1# Brand name : Model : version, sub model,mods, or other info*

Example

#1# HDS Systems : EDC Clicky
#2# SureFire : C2
#3# MBI : HF-R : UTT Ti 3Mode
#4# OMG Lumens : Deft-edc : LR
#5# Foursevens : Mini ML : 123 

Here's the same list with O's in place of the actual info

*#1#* OOOO *:* OOOO
*#2#* OOOO *:* OOOO
*#3#* OOOO *:* OOOO *: *OOOO
*#4#* OOOO *:* OOOO *: *OOOO 
*#5#* OOOO *:* OOOO *: *OOOO

The third column is optional, and less than 5 choices is fine too so your list could look like this

*#1#* OOOO *:* OOOO
*#2#* OOOO *:* OOOO

or just this

*#1#* OOOO *:* OOOO


*The format broken down in detail*

#Your Vote Number#* : *Brand/Maker name: Specific Model: Sub Model Info
The *red* parts above are required.

*#1#* OOOO : OOOO : OOOO = *Your Vote Number* (#1# or #2# or #3# etc..) Please use 2 sharp signs

#1# *OOOO* : OOOO : OOOO = *Brand/Maker name* (eg. SureFire)

#1# OOOO : *OOOO* : OOOO = *Specific Model* (eg. EB2)

#1# OOOO : OOOO : *OOOO* = *Sub Model Info* (eg. Ti version) the last part is optional

Finally, *please use the colons* *:* to separate the information.

*___________________________________________*


Ok, I'm going to start with my favorites not ranked in any order.
Obviously as I have the privilege of designing lights for my own use, they end up being my favorites but of course your list is your list. 

#1# MBI : HF-R : UTT Ti with ZoomHead & Momentary Switch
#2# OMG Lumens : Deft-edc : LR
#3# MBI : CoreTi : Blasted
#4# MBI : HF : Brass

Here's my why's...
The HF-R, been living on my keychain for what seems like forever now, dropped it on hard concrete more times than I care to admit and it covers 99% of my lighting needs and oh yes, its very bright!!
The Deft-edc, because it out-throws anything else in its size.
CoreTi, Its small enough that I usually forget I have it with me, has a long run time and makes for a good navigation light around the house in the late late hours.
HF Brass, just love the retro look, solid feel and that buttery smoothness that only brass seems to have.


*___________________________________________*


----------



## DAN92 (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I'm starting, in the meantime to test HDS Systems (clicky), here is my list:

#1# Surefire: 6P 
#2# Surefire: EB1: Clicky and Tactical switch
#3# Surefire: EB2: Clicky and Tactical switch


----------



## cjmorris (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1 Eagletac D25C ti
#2 4sevens mini ml hi cri with headband
#3 Jetbeam rrt01

I am sure the HDS rotary will move up my list once I have had some time with it. But these 3 get the most use by far, the 4sevens head band is $15 that everyone with a mini should invest in.


----------



## Cerealand (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# HDS Systems : EDC Clicky
#2# SureFire : 6P
#3# Malkoff : Wildcat Neutral


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# HDS Systems: EDC Rotary

In particular the high CRI model.


----------



## RTR882 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# MBI HF R Ti
#2# Fiat Lux Sunwayman VR 10 Ti
#3# Tain Ottavio


----------



## rpm00 (Jan 21, 2014)

*The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# ZebraLight : SC52
#2# FourSevens : Quark Pro : QPL
#3# EagleTac : D25LC2
#4# L3 Illumination : L10 : Nichia 219 4-mode
#5# ZebraLight : SC600 Mk2

Based on the other posts here I guess I'm leaning towards the more affordable end...


----------



## cland72 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Surefire: 6P


----------



## jonwkng (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Hi Guy! Thanks for taking over this list! As if you don't have enough on your hands as it is... 

Here are my votes:-

#1# MBI : HF-R : UTT Ti with ZoomHead
#2# OMG Lumens : Deft-X
#3# Cool Fall : Spy Tri-V2 : Stone-Washed, Gunner's Grip
#4# MBI : HF : Ti
#5# Tain : Zenith : Ti

Why? #1,3,4,5 are awesome EDC lights. And they happen to be made with the metal I'm addicted to.
#2 - 1.007 Mcd. Enough said.

Anyway, Guy is using his magical counting script, so please keep your votes in the format that he has suggested.


----------



## RichS (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Guy - thanks again for taking this over! I'm really looking forward to see what rises to the top this year. Here are my must-haves:

#1# SureFire : A2 
#2# FireFoxes : FF4
#3# 4Sevens : Maelstrom X10
#4# 4Sevens : Mini123 : High CRI
#5# JetBeam : RRT01 : XML 5000K


*SF A2 *- Still nothing beats incandescent light to my eyes. What better incandescent light than a regulated one with LED back-up for emergencies?
*FireFoxes FF4 *- How can any flashaholic not have a 6,000 lumen light with tons of throw for $250?? Not to mention the ability to select 24W, 40W, or 60W all in a package smaller than a 2D maglite?? I don't care if you're not an HID guy, you need one of these...
*Maelstrom X10 *- for $50 it's one of the best deals on a compact throw LED light out there. Love the package, love the beam, love the value. Enough said.
*4Sevens Mini123* - one of the most useful little lights out there. Drop it in your pocket and you'll have what you need for indoors or outdoors. Add high CRI and it's perfect.
*JetBeam RRT01* - Excellent versatility, great build quality, easy infinite one-hand ramping, super bright on IMR, just an amazing light

-Rich


----------



## gkbain (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1 ZebraLight : SC52


----------



## TheCleanerSD (Jan 22, 2014)

*The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight : SC52
#2# Four Sevens : QT2L-X
#3# Eagletac : D25C : Clicky Titanium
#4# ITP : A3 EOS : 96 Lumen 3-mode
#5# Surefire : 6P


----------



## Ryp (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Nitecore : TM26
#2# Nitecore : P12


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



jonwkng said:


> Hi Guy! Thanks for taking over this list! As if you don't have enough on your hands as it is...





RichS said:


> Guy - thanks again for taking this over! I'm really looking forward to see what rises to the top this year.



Thanks guys and of course my pleasure.

Greatly appreciate if everyone can follow the format, it takes only 3 seconds more for you and saves me 3 hours each time and its really simple:

*#Your Vote Number# **: **Brand/Maker name** **: **Specific Model** **: **Sub Model Info*

#1# OOOO : OOOO : OOOO


*#1#* OOOO : OOOO : OOOO = *Your Vote Number *(#1# or #2# or #3# etc..) Please use 2 sharp signs*

*#1# *OOOO* : OOOO : OOOO = *Brand/Maker name* (eg. SureFire)

#1# OOOO : *OOOO* : OOOO = *Specific Model *(eg. EB2)

#1# OOOO : OOOO : *OOOO* = *Sub Model Info *(eg. Ti version) the last part is optional

Finally, please use the colons *: *to separate the information.

Any suggestions on how to make it clearer/simpler are most welcome.
I'm using an automated counter.

To find a vote, it looks for a line with a number between sharps (#1#)
Then it splits the line by the colons ) to work out the brand, model, etc.

Thanks so much in advance and its more than ok to edit your existing posts to comply.

Guy


----------



## groyne (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Armytek : WizardPro
#2# Fenix : RC40


----------



## 523 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Fenix : PD35
#2# Four Sevens : Atom AL : CR123A
#3# Fenix : LD01


----------



## Charlie-Echo-Kilo (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Olight : S15


----------



## GrizzlyAdams (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Malkoff: Hound Dog
#2# Surefire: M3


----------



## Ryp (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

It appears as if you missed my post.


----------



## rjking (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

HDS System - EDC 200 Elite Executive
Malkoff - MD2 Nicha 219 with Hi/Low switch
Surefire -E1LA


----------



## Billybatson (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# zebralight sc52


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



Ryp said:


> It appears as if you missed my post.



Hi Ryp,

Thanks for the post and editing to match the format.
Much appreciated :thumbsup:

I just updated the count and looks like your vote is now accounted for 

Tgwnn


----------



## Theron (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Prometheus : Alpha : 4500K MCE
#2# Malkoff : MD2 : High-Low Switch : M361 Neutral
#3# Malkoff : Wildcat : V4 : Neutral 
#4# Prometheus : Beta : High CRI
#5# Peak : Peak Logan 17500 : Mule : Neutral XPG2 : QTC : Momentary Switch


----------



## timbo114 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Malkoff : Hound Dog MD4 McClicky : XM -L2 T6 : 5000k
#2# 4Sevens : Quark 123² Tactical : Q3 5A3
#3# SureFire : 6P : Z59 : Malkoff M61 219
#4# ZebraLight : SC600 MKII L2 : 4400k
#5# ZebraLight : H502 : XM-L


----------



## archimedes (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Lux-RC : FL33
#2# McGizmo : Aleph 3
#3# Malkoff : MD2 : M60W MC-E Direct Drive
#4# Ra : Twisty : 85-Tr
#5# JiL : CR2 : Direct Drive

Almost all of my favorites are older lights, so I mostly voted for some unique choices this time .... It might get a bit boring if HDS and SureFire "win" every year 

The Lux-RC FL33 is a relatively "new" light that has impressed me rather a lot, and the others are "classic" vintage items.

Among these five choices, most general flashlight options are covered ... flood (#3), throw (#2), red/white (#4), programmable / variable / high output (#1), and compact (#5) ... :twothumbs


----------



## tongkang (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# HDS System : Rotary 
#2# Surefire : EB1 

HDS -any rotary model..can't go wrong..mine just rotary200
EB1 - clicky..more grip than tactical


----------



## gsr (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# First Light USA : Tomahawk MC
#2# Surefire : Saint
#3# Surefire : 6P

I had the opportunity to handle the First Light USA Torq and the Elzetta Alpha at the SHOT Show, and they are must haves for me. Plan on seeing them on the 2015 must have list.


----------



## jonwkng (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



gsr said:


> #1# First Light USA : Torq (should be available in April)
> #2# Elzetta : Alpha (their new single cell light)



Remember the rules:-
You cannot cast a vote for a light you do not have - you are casting a vote of confidence based on your experience with a light.


----------



## ma57 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight SC52w
#2# DQG IV AAA
#3# DQG 18650


----------



## liveris flashlights (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix TK51 and Black Shadow Terminator X for now!


----------



## mbw_151 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# LRI: Photon: Freedom
#2# HDS: EDC: HCRI
#3# Surefire: Minimus: Vision
#4# Surefire: C2: Malkoff M361W
#5# Leatherman: Serac: S2

If I lost these I would have to replace them immediately. These are my favorites.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# HDS Systems : EDC Clicky : High CRI 120 model
#2# HDS Systems : EDC Clicky : 140 Tactical (140T)
#3# Surefire : 6P 
#4# Surefire : Z2
#5# First-Light USA : Tomahawk LE

like mbw_151 said above, if I lost any of _these_ I'd definitely replace them ASAP!

I realize my 3 & 4 are very vague in all honesty, primarily due to the fact you can upgrade them any way you want, but they're still amazing platforms 

2 and 5 are lights that _all_ Law Enforcement Officers should have (IMO)

thanks for doing this, TGWNN


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



tobrien said:


> thanks for doing this, TGWNN



Entirely my pleasure of course 

Tgwnn


----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 11, 2014)

*The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# ModaMag : Draco 
#2# McGizmo : PD
#3# TigerLight : 600S LED Series III
#4# McGizmo : Aleph : A19
#5# Xeno : E03 : v2


The Draco is the great EDC. Lightweight and diminutive smooth form you don't realize it's on the keychain, 3 programmable output modes 0-120+ lumens, flawless beam quality and tint, perfect hot spot with smooth corona and spill and a bit of throw. And it tail stands! Very usable light.

The PD is the perfect light IMHO. Flawless beam clarity and tint, two levels both with momentary. Very usable twist head to select on/1/2, solid clip, tail stand. Very usable tool.

There's nothing like the Tigerlight 600 lumen LED tactical light with stealth pepper spray. High, low and blinding strobe mode, long runtime, great beam quality and tint, throw is excellent, spill is excellent, rechargeable. Very usable light and protection system. I keep one in the car and one in the bedroom.

The Aleph System is an incredible modular light. I like the beam of the A19 head with the choice of LE, body and tail parts to suit needs. Great tool and a classic hall of fame light system.

Xeno X03 is a great production light and only $30!! AA format using Cree XM-L T6 LED it has 3 regulated levels while using primary OR LiON and no PWM(90/320/490Lumens), perfect beam quality and tint, 3000 lux of usable throw, great smooth transition, great grip and knurling, glow in the dark O-ring and tail cap, and solid tail stand. What more could you want in a flashlight?

I just got the MBI HF-R Ti UTT : XM-L T6 3mode and it looks like a serious contender. I need to use it for a few weeks before making a call on it but so far it's a winner.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Cool list *CroMAGnet* ... nice to see more vintage classics


----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



archimedes said:


> Cool list *CroMAGnet* ... nice to see more vintage classics



Thanx Archi! I feel old eheh.

I'm surprised the Surefire 6p is so prevalent on this list. Are there some new kickass versions that compare to the X03?


----------



## archimedes (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



CroMAGnet said:


> Thanx Archi! I feel old eheh.
> 
> I'm surprised the Surefire 6p is so prevalent on this list. Are there some new kickass versions that compare to the X03?



I would think most are using the 6P simply as a P60 host (although I prefer the C2 for this).

Almost all of the SureFire flashlights I like have been discontinued ... A2, E1B, C2, L1, M6 ... :sigh:


----------



## jamie.91 (Feb 11, 2014)

*The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Surefire : E2E : with lumens factory head.

I'm not sure weather modified lights are disqualified or not, my other standard E2E would not be my first choice as it's not got the lumens factory head which makes it so versatile, that being said at the end of the day it is still an E2E.


----------



## worktheweb (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight : SC600 Mk II L2


----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 12, 2014)

*The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

[Edit: deleted. Wrong thread oops]


----------



## dml24 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Here is my list:

#1# Fenix E12
#2# Fenix TK61
#3# Armytek Barracuda XM-L2


----------



## Reconroger0321 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Surefire: E1B


----------



## callmaster (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Without a doubt

#1# HDS Systems : EDC Clicky


----------



## UnderPar (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

FourSevens Quark Tactical QP2L-X
SupBeam K40


----------



## Shiftyk5 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Eagletac: D25a Ti NW


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Sunwayman : V10R Ti
#2# Liteflux : LF2XT


----------



## Ishango (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

For me at the moment it is the following, the E01 is still one of the most durable, but cheap lights I've seen :

#1# HDS Systems : EDC Clicky
#2# Prometheus : Alpha Ready Made
#3# Fenix : E01


----------



## luxxlightsaber (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

K40vn 5000k / tk75vn killer throw / tn31vn/ tx25vn awesome!! H600.


----------



## Tmack (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Tk75vn killerthrow


----------



## MBentz (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# SureFire : 6P
#2# SureFire : 9P
#3# Surefire : M3
#4# SureFire : C3
#5# Eagletac : SX25L3 : MT-G2


----------



## sampson2269 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# HDS Systems : Rotary 
#2# Zebralight : SC600 Mk II L2
#3# Zebralight SC52w
#4# L3 Illumination : Nichia 219
#5# MBI HF R Ti


----------



## skids625 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

--#1-Fenix TK-11- Just a tank of a thing-makes me feel 'safe' in the woods 
#2-Jetbeam Ba-20- goes clipped to me edc
#3- go ahead and laugh--MG P-rocket II-not 950 lms but so fun in the woods [snake hunting] then on med to photo
#4-4-7s-mini-aa2-just for a change edc


----------



## Tmack (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

OK vinh's tk61vn just measured 622kcd. So i have to add that one. 

#1# Tk75vn killerthrow 
#2# Tk61vn


----------



## Behavior (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



liveris flashlights said:


> Fenix TK51 and Black Shadow Terminator X for now!



#1: Zebralight sc-600 MKII cool white. A great EDC with well balanced features.

#2: Fenix PD-35. Easy to carry with a little extra punch for wildlife viewing, especially owls.

#3: Fenix PD-32UE. Nice tint for discerning true colors of plants and animal for accurate identification.


----------



## durallymax (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*#1# Sunwayman : V11R*


----------



## DrJon (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# LED Lenser : T7

I think it's under-rated and it is my favorite out of maybe eight torches (maybe five LED ones). Love that it can light almost the whole side of the house from twenty feet away.


----------



## lumenlife (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1 nitecore-tm26
#2 jet beam bc-40 clear reflector cool white
#3 jetbeam raptor 1200 lumen

Tm-26 gets my vote best all around swiss army light. Got new 3600 lumen. It just lights everything.


----------



## Dave D (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Surefire : P2X Fury
#2# Malkoff : MD2 : High-Low Switch : M361 Neutral
#3# Zebralight : SC52W


----------



## lefteye219 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

HDS Systems : EDC Clicky


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

A must have i can say is a fenix tk61vn..................it is a must have as its amazing........no other way to say it!!!.

Simply astonishing at over 1700lm de-domed ,and over 622kcd,usable flood too.........enough said,get one:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Fenix : TK61
#2# Fenix : PD35
#3# ArmyTek : Predator Pro
#4# Zebralight : SC600 MKII L2


----------



## T45 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Surefire: 6P
#2# Surefire: Z3
#3# Eagletac: D25C: Mini
#4# Nitecore: SR3
#5# Surefire: M3


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# SureFire E2D LED Defender Ultra
#2# SureFire Titan
#3# HDS EDC Hi CRI
#4# SureFire Minimus Vision
#5# Zebralight SC51c *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*


----------



## flitter296 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# iTP : A3 EOS : 96 lumen Upgrade Version
#2# LRI : Proton Pro
#3# Nitecore : EA4
#4# Fenix : TK41
#5# Maglite : 3D LED : The most recent version


Why do I like these lights? They all use either AA or AAA batteries, the most common batteries in the world. Which means I can, and do, use my eneloop rechargeables in them. I have adapters for the Maglight which allow me to use 3 or 6 or 9 AA or AAA batteries in it. While I have quite a few more lights, these are my "must have" lights because they get used the most frequently, and they are listed in order from most frequent to less frequent use. They cover all of my flashlight needs/wants; Low price (exc. the Fenix), Durable, Versatile, Available Anywhere Batteries, Long Run Time, Long Throw (Maglight & Fenix), they provide LOTS of light in proportion to the effort of packing them around, AND they are fun to use (this does have a bit to do with their various "Wow" factors).


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1: SureFire C2 (Classic, excellent overall light.)
#2: 4Seven's Preon1 (I prefer the Ti version.)
#3: Photon Freedom (Only flat coin-cell keychain light I've ever encountered that was actually waterproof.)


----------



## mekquake (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# ArmyTek : Predator Pro : Warm version
#2# Zebralight : SC600w MKII L2 : Neutral white


----------



## AbbyY (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight : SC600w MKII L2 : Neutral white
#2# Zebralight : H600Fw MKII Floody : Neutral white
#3# Olight : SR95 Intimidator : SST-90


----------



## Jdubs (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Eagletac : D25LC2
#2# Eagletac : D25A
#3# Fenix : TK75


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Sunwayman : V11R

I have the AA extender too, and alternate between RCRs and Eneloops. Small enough for EDC, 570 lms with RCR dimming to FAR under the 1lm claimed by swm, and everything in between thanks to the magnetic control ring.


----------



## proton85 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Armytek Wizard Pro V2 (dont know when its relaeased or whoch features ist has - but well---i am a fanboy )
#2# zebralight h600f - just because everybody needs one!


----------



## NCRick (May 9, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Nitecore : SRT7
#2# Fenix : TK41 : L2 900 Lumens
#3# Fenix : PD35

Reasons for above choices:

#1: Versatility in a still fairly compact model. The SmartRing allows for flexible settings from 1 - 960 lumens. It has about a 300 meter throwing ability (ANSI rating) and just over 23,000cd max beam intensity and also offers red, blue and green LEDs for specialty use. It's a great compromise between features and size without giving up a huge amount of power.

#2: The TK41 has been a tested performer for years and the most current model now puts out 900 lumens, has a max beam intensity of over 65,000cd and throws 510 meters. It's built like a tank and runs on 8xAA batteries making refueling as easy as any lights. It's pretty close to the original 2-D cell Maglite in size and weight and in a defensive situation if you couldn't use the lumens to stop an assailant then you could probably use it as a battle baton in a pinch.

#3: The PD35 is probably as good as any for a light of similar size. I love my Nitecore P12 (practically same size/weight) but I gave the edge to the PD35 due to the 5 power settings (the P12 goes straight to 950 lumens from 210). The P12 does offer a lower Eco mode but I've found having the non-turbo high setting of 450 lumens to be a more useful feature offered by the PD35. This is a great compact light that is easy to keep for EDC use.

I haven't had a chance (yet) to try out offerings from all of the quality manufacturers but I chose and use these lights based on features, manufacturer reputation and build quality and these models provide a good variety of size, performance and power source. Since my primary use is for utility and I am just a hobbyist I do not own any ultra-high lumen models which would be better suited for tactical professional use (law enforcement, security, search & rescue, etc.).

Rick


----------



## ven (May 10, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Deleted


----------



## ven (May 10, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Deleted


----------



## treek13 (May 10, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*#1#* Zebralight *:* SC52 *: *W L2

This would appear to be the eighth vote for this model not the fourth if I am understanding the rules properly.
See posts #7, #11, #12, #21, #29, #51, #58, & of course this one.


----------



## Sarlix (May 10, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

5 months into 2014 and I only just see this :shakehead

My vote is the same as always 

#1# Nitecore D10 (R2 ramping UI, to be exact) 

5 years and it's still going strong :kiss:


----------



## thedoc007 (May 10, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Nitecore : TM26
#2# MBI : HF : Stainless Steel
#3# Supbeam : K40 : Vn 
#4# Zebralight SC600 Mk II L2
#5# Nitecore : SRT7

1. The OLED. Simple as that. Once you use it for a while, you hate going back to other lights. Voltage, temp, runtime, and more all visible at a glance. Also a great hiking light. Very wide spill, and enough throw for almost all "normal" tasks.
2. TINY. Hard to believe how small it is, pictures don't do it justice. Can always have it with me, no matter what I am wearing or what else I am carrying. Tough as nails.
3. Best thrower I have, brighter and easily more than twice the throw of a stock light. 
4. My go-to EDC. Great interface, efficient, incredible range of brightness levels, and true thermal regulation, not a timer.
5. Infinitely variable, superb interface, more modes and colors than anything else. Solid throw, decent flood, very versatile and small enough to belt carry all day, but big enough to handle the thermal load.


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 11, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1 # Nitecore : TM26 : 3500 lumens of raw power
#2 # Surefire : P6 : Malkoff drop-in
#3 # Fenix : TK41 : 8 AAA batteries, great light for the car
#4 # Surefire : Hellfighter : nothing beats HID for throw
#5 # Led Lenser : P7 or T7 : good focusing light


----------



## thedoc007 (May 11, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



the_guy_with_no_name said:


> *If you don't see your vote counted, its probably because it doesn't match the required format.*
> Please scroll down for more details.
> 
> *#1# Brand name : Model : version, sub model,mods, or other info*
> ...



If you wonder why totals are not correct/updated, this is why. Many people are not following the proper format. Just thought a re-post would be good as a reminder.


----------



## ven (May 11, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Yes i missed that sorry


----------



## ven (May 11, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Ne specific order......
#1#-Fenix :tk75vn
#2#-Fenix :tk61vn 
#3#-Eagletac : D25cvn ti
#4#-SunWayMan :v11r mirage 
#5#-Niwalker: MM15vn

#1-fantastic all round light with around 4400lm of throw/flood with great UI.
#2-622kcd of throw,1735 ansi,de-domed PDT .......what more can i add for an awesome thrower and great UI again and with usable flood.
#3-Great little light,de-domed for throw,so a true pocket edc thrower fed on IMR16340 fuel.
#4-Great infinite control ring with lots of cell options from AA/14500 with ext and 123/16340 in a nice camo design(imo).
#5-A monstrous amount of flood from 6500lm of 2x MTG2's in a coke can sized matte black body..........amazing!!


----------



## RichS (May 11, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



ven said:


> Yes i missed that sorry


Don't feel bad ven. I think it's a difficult proposition to expect everyone to use a precise syntax in a forum and a historical thread that is informal in nature. I'm sure that even some of those who did read that an exact syntax must be used decided it wasn't worth the trouble to vote.


----------



## thedoc007 (May 11, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



RichS said:


> Don't feel bad ven. I think it's a difficult proposition to expect everyone to use a precise syntax in a forum and a historical thread that is informal in nature. I'm sure that even some of those who did read that an exact syntax must be used decided it wasn't worth the trouble to vote.



Certainly no one should feel bad about posting in the wrong format. You can add to the thread even if you don't use the guidelines. But presumably, people who post in this thread would like to have their votes counted. So a reminder about the format required is useful. It isn't like it is rocket science...TGWNN provided a very clear guide, with examples. Just pointing it out for those who may have missed it.


----------



## ven (May 11, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



thedoc007 said:


> Just pointing it out for those who may have missed it.







:thumbsup:


----------



## ven (May 11, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



RichS said:


> Don't feel bad ven. I think it's a difficult proposition to expect everyone to use a precise syntax in a forum and a historical thread that is informal in nature. I'm sure that even some of those who did read that an exact syntax must be used decided it wasn't worth the trouble to vote.



Thanks Rich,i corrected it though as my OCD got the better :laughing: it may help others in the future decide on a specific light,that was my main objective being honest.

Cheers ven:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernst from Germany (May 12, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Armytek Grizzly 
Armytek Dragon
Armytek Ranger
From in stock Lamps
Eagtac MX25L3c Nichia
Greets Ernst


----------



## darktort (May 15, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

My EDC
#1 SUNWAYMAN : V11R Ti


----------



## RepProdigious (May 16, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Veleno Designs : Quantum D2


----------



## kj2 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



kj2 said:


> #1# Fenix : TK61
> #2# Fenix : PD35
> #3# ArmyTek : Predator Pro
> #4# Zebralight : SC600 MKII L2


New list for me:
#1# Fenix : TK61
#2# Fenix : TK35UE
#3# Fenix : PD35
#4# Zebralight : SC600 MKII L2


----------



## Shiftyk5 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Revised list

#1# Eageltac : D25a
#2# Sunwayman : D40a

I have the titanium D25a but and the aluminum version both are great, Ti looks great but the aluminum seems to deal with heat better. They are a must have.

I recently got the Sunwayman D40a and had it modded by forum member Vihn, this is a for sure must have light the output is amazing. You have to buy this light, modded or not.

Now I'm working on 18650 lights to see which I like best :twothumbs


----------



## bladesmith3 (May 20, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I have over 100 lights. but

#1 solorforce l2n xm-l2 CW 3 mode
#2 fenix tn75
#3 thrunite tn12
#4 olight SR95S UT JUST BECAUSE IT MAKES ME SMILE


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 22, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# MBI : HF
#2# Oveready : P60 host
#3# ZebraLight : SC62d

Number 1 is almost always with me. Titanium, Nichia, simple, reliable, beautiful. The patina of experience and usefulness is very becoming, designed and built and guaranteed by a person with integrity. 

Number 2 is really equal to Number 1 in that the Oveready Team exemplifies the best in product execution and customer service. A beautiful, functional, reliable light.

Number 3- ZebraLight sent a replacement (for the flickering on lowest and second lowest low) for the unit I got from the first batch: Very comfortable tint and user interface, long runtime, lightweight, compact.


----------



## SwissJim (May 27, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

My new SRT7 from Nitecore has now become my CONSTANT companion. I love everything about it: quality, size, various colored LEDs, and variable brightness control. Call me hooked!


----------



## Dave82 (May 28, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Eagletac : D25C


----------



## BeauB (May 28, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

When will pk lights be available or better yet have a good dealer? I like the pen too:laughing:


----------



## dan05gt (May 31, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Surefire : G2X Pro
#2# Surefire : P3X Fury
#3# Surefire : E2L Outdoorsman
#4# Surefire : P2X Fury Defender

I don't feel right adding it in because I don't own it yet :ironic:, but I really want to get a Surefire EB2 Backup. I want the tactical interface, but I had a LX2 and I just did not like the play in the tail cap. Does anyone have first hand experience with a recent EB2 to know if this is an issue. If it is I will probably just get the clicky. It would probably be my #1 or #2. I have lots of other lights, but I just seem to find faults like it gets too hot after prolonged use, has a flaky button, etc. I know the P2X Fury Defender gets hot after prolonged use, but that is not a real issue given this is not a light I would generally use for prolonged periods of time.


----------



## LanWolf (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Tank 007 - E09
#2# Fenix E11
#3# Solarforce L2(P/N/T/M) With 2 or 3 mode 250 lumen or more drop-in


----------



## IsaacL (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Mac's Customs : Tri-EDC : Titanium
#2# Surefire : EB2 Backup : Tan Clicky Version

When I bought the Tri-EDC I never imagined it would become my constant companion, but out of all the lights I own/owned this is the one I cannot imagine being without. It's small, beautiful, titanium , and insanely bright.

The SF is self explanatory. Great size, weight, feel. I love the matte tan finish and they really nailed it with the optic/OSRAM pairing this year. Slightly warm tint...just incredible!


----------



## radiopej (Jun 7, 2014)

#1# Fenix : PD32 : Ultimate Edition
#2# Olight : i3S
#3# Olight : M10
#4# Kathmandu : Keyring Mini
#5# EagleTac : D25C Clicky : XM-L2 U2 version

I've decided not to include my Surefire 6P or my Maglite 2D because even though they have powerful dropins or replacement bulbs, this isn't what the company provides but an aftermarket mod. So as awesome as my 6P is for a host, there's nothing cutting edge about what I pulled out of the box in comparison to the rest of my torches (as in, the things in it that I like come from elsewhere). If we count a fully modified one that the manufacturer doesn't agree with as a point for the manufacturer, it's a bit odd. 

My PD32 UE is one of my favourites - high-power, nice neutral and very broad beam. I keep it in my backpack, which means I don't actually use it that often, but it's the first real light that I bought and I've never regretted it.

Olight i3S is nice and tiny to keep around but then throws out an impressive high and low. This is THE light I recommend to normal people who just want a little keychain light to have out and about. I bought some for my family and gave my own one to my brother, but I constantly want to buy a new one whenever I give it to someone. So many features on such a tiny light.

The Olight M10 has replaced the Fenix TK22 (T6) that I had on this list. I still keep the TK22 by my bed as before, but I think the M10 needs to be on this list more. Great UI, very good tint and great size. It's probably the one that I use the most (partly because it's easier to access since it's on my belt).

The Kathmandu is a little one I used to keep on my neck and seems to be a Streamlight Nano rip-off. Survives showers and just doesn't break while always being on me. I switched to a FourSevens Atom AL for my neck, but the little Kathmandu one was very reliable and great, so I'll always have one and it belongs on this list. The Atom AL is great and in time may take over on the list since it has so many features, but at the moment I think the Kathmandu should stay there.

Finally, the Eagletac has a great UI. Only thing I'd like to change is the emitter to something neutral (though preferably brighter than the Nichia that they offer). For how I use it, it's dead-useful. I still carry it in my pocket, but find I use the M10 more because it's easier to access the low and the high and has momentary-on. The main things that it stays for are tailstanding, the moonlight mode and the insane brightness on a li-ion.


----------



## NutSAK (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Malkoff : MD2 Turn-key high/low : M61N
#2# Zebralight : SC52w L2


----------



## light_headed_dude (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Foursevens : Quark MiniX123
#2# Surefire : 6P
#3# Fenix : TK41

Of course, this list will change immediately- as soon as I can get my hands on any of Guy's MBI lights! :twothumbs


LightHeadedDude


----------



## NutSAK (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#3# Sunwayman : D40A : D40Avn PDTn mod w/Olight M22 diffuser accessory


----------



## bobstay (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight : SC600 MkII L2
#2# Fire Foxes : FF4


----------



## STiFTW (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*#1# Fenix : PD35VN : PDT Neutral
#2# Fenix : TK75VN : Killer Throw
#3# Nitecore : TM26 
#4# Zebralight : H600 MK II L2 : Floody Neutral 
#5# Fenix : BT20 *


----------



## booky (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I'll throw my vote in.

*#1# Maglite : 2D : LED

*It's a simple, dependable, inexpensive American made light. A light every household should have at least one of ready to go for any situation.


----------



## BC FLASHLIGHT (Jul 19, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I'm new to this addiction.. I've reviewed hundreds of You Tube reviews, flashlight web sites and have seen some VERY EXPENSIVE flashlights. Trying to sort out quality vs cost vs. lumens is difficult.

I happen to find the Thrunight flashlight while reviewing a few you tube reviews. I have not purchased one yet but, I see that there not on everyone's TOP list. Is it that new of a company or are people finding issues with them? I like the TN30, TN11S and the TN12 that only cost $46. 


The cost vs. lumens seems fantastic and they look well built.


If someone can provide some info on this brand of flashlight, it would be excellent.

I currently have a 

Surefire G2
Maglight Magcharger


Thanks

Bill


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 19, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



BC FLASHLIGHT said:


> I'm new to this addiction.. I've reviewed hundreds of You Tube reviews, flashlight web sites and have seen some VERY EXPENSIVE flashlights. Trying to sort out quality vs cost vs. lumens is difficult.
> 
> I happen to find the Thrunight flashlight while reviewing a few you tube reviews. I have not purchased one yet but, I see that there not on everyone's TOP list. Is it that new of a company or are people finding issues with them? I like the TN30, TN11S and the TN12 that only cost $46.
> 
> ...



No offense, but this is really the wrong topic to post that.

We have a dedicated "Recommend Me a Light" sub-forum on CPF. You're better off making a new topic there, with the above as your opening post. 

:welcome:


----------



## NicC4ge (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1 HDS Systems EDC-R1S-250
#2 FOURSEVENS Quark Pro QP2L-X
#3 JetBeam Limited Edition Titanium TCR10
#4 Nitecore TM26 Quadray
#5 SUNWAYMAN D40A NW


----------



## mks195 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# EagleTac TX25C2
#2# Fenix E35
#3# Fenix LD01 SS
#4# Mag-Tac 320 LED Crowned Bezel
#5# Fenix PD32


----------



## UnderPar (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight SC62. . . . .


----------



## Jeffg330 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight: SC62
#2# Fenix: TK75
#4# Zebralight: SC52
#5# Fenix: PD35


----------



## RobertM (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# HDS Systems : EDC Clicky
#2# SureFire : 6P
#3# Fenix : E01
#4# SureFire : A2 Aviator
#5# SureFire : Kroma Milspec


Why?


*HDS EDC*
After nearly 7 years on CPF and having owned a ton of different lights, this is by far, the best EDC light I’ve ever owner. Beautiful light from the Nichia 219 emitter, programable to make it however you like, plenty bright on max for 99% of EDC tasks, and able to go all the way down to 0.02 lumens for dark vision preservation. Additionally, being able to run on either CR123 primaries or RCR123 cells, being built like a tank, and guaranteed for life is the icing on the cake!


*SureFire 6P*
The SF 6P is arguable the light that starting it all! It is _the_ classic SureFire. It is very well made, has a simple and elegant design, and is an excellent “host” for the numerous P60 style drop-ins available. Even with just it’s standard P60 incandescent drop-in, it’s a great light (even with only 1 hour of battery life).


*Fenix E01*
While the beam and tint on this light isn’t the greatest, it is built like a tank (fully potted head and super simple design), regulated and very long lasting battery life, can run on nearly dead batteries (battery vampire), is very small, and very inexpensive. Did I mention that it’s nearly indestructible?!  It really can’t be beat for $10-15.


*SureFire A2 Aviator*
This is a very special light in that it was one of the very few regulated incandescent flashlights ever made. It’s electronics not only regulated output and made for a very white beam by incandescent standards, it was easy on the lamp as well by utilizing a “soft-start.” Combine this with the usefulness of the secondary LEDs and it’s excellent two-stage tail cap interface, it is a really great light. It’s such a shame that it was discontinued. 


*SureFire K2 Kroma Milspec*
I feel that this is a very underrated light on CPF. While the main, white LED is under powered by today’s standard, I mostly use it for it’s colored LED options. The primary white LED is on the cool side, but it perfectly acceptable and quite useful due to the SF TIR optics. Having red, blue, yellow-green, and IR secondarily LEDs is just awesome, fun, and quite useful. Combine this with the great magnet ring interface to select the colors and the excellent two-stage tail cap, it’s a very useful and great light.


----------



## Big Elf (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Fenix : PD35
#2# Supbeam : X40


----------



## LuxCupitor (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1 Zebralight sc52
#2 ThruNite T20. 
#3 Jetbeam RRT-0
#4 Fenix PD35


----------



## bright star (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix LD 41 680 lumen. Just got it two days ago what an awesome light. Produces a very broad beam yet still punches out 270 meters. :devil:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

-self deleted post-


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight : H52w


----------



## Poppy (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# convoy: S2:1400ma 
#2# DQG: IV AAA: NW stainless
#3# Rayovac: indestructible 2AA:
#4# Solarforce: L2N
#5# Fenix: TK35

The convoy is a really low cost, slimline design, 18650 light that's quality is comparable to much pricier lights. It can be ordered with XML or XM-L2 emitters, and driven at different levels, and even with selected tints, all typically for less than $20. It can be a test bed to determine which tint a flashaholic prefers, for not much more than the cost of a P60 dropin (even if you build the dropin yourself).

The stainless DQG single AAA is touted as the smallest AAA flashlight. Actually I think the Atom 01 is a mm smaller, but in stainless with the TIR lens it is hard to beat.

The indestructible series of lights are built to take abuse, the 2AA version is a good one to keep in the car. It can be loaded with energizer lithiums to better take temperature extremes, and is inexpensive, so if it gets stolen... no big loss.

The L2N ? what would a flashaholic be without a good P60 host? 

TK35... I think anyone who owns one loves it.


----------



## djtzar (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Fenix: E05:2014 Ed
#2# Fenix: E20:2014 Ed
#3# Fenix: TK35 

Very new in the flash light game , but had a E01 for ages and it died on me a month ago what an awesome little light it was 

So sticking to Fenis as that is what I know , let's hope these new incomings are the same


----------



## FLASHLIT (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# FENIX: TK61
About 2 weeks ago there was a crazy fierce growling and squealing sound coming from the back yard. I never heard that before. Took a flashlight and looked thru the back yard from the safety of inside the house thru a window. The light wasn't very bright so all I could see was a couple pairs of eyes beaming back at me. Kept looking and later, still using the flashlight, saw 2 shadows walking across the white wall of the shed, which looked like could be large racoons. So I googled "racoon fight" to hear what they sound like and confirmed to myself that it was racoons fighting. 
Thought I could use a better flashlight so after looking around and reading posts here, ordered several flashlights...the fenix tk61, olight marauder x6, fenix Ld50, nitecore tm26, thrunite tn35, Zebralight Mk II L2, and REV Captor mod by onestopthrowshop. The REV Captor and Zebralight haven't come in yet, but so far I can say the TK61 is the light I go for each night to take a peek in the back yard at night. I like the easy controls and the way it lights up an area where I point it without much flood so I'm not disturbing the neighbors when I check out the back yard...and it's nice and bright, kind of fun to light up any area in the back yard I point it at. I'm pretty sure the racoons are still out there because the pink flamingos keep getting thrown around. I like the TK61 so much am considering getting another one, but first I need to make money to pay for the ones I already bought.


----------



## Nightflash (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. Nitecore SRT5 1x18650, infinite adjustable, hidden strobe and SOS, red and blue leds, neither too long nor too fat, universally speaking my favourite flashlight for now
2. Tank 007-E09 small, cheap, light, sturdy, 3 handy twisty modes up to 120 lm for universal minor use, 1xAAA, fits in anywhere and is always handy
3. Olight S10 or S20 baton depending on the battery preference, very small size for a 18650, red glowing low power indicator and powering down instead of goig off, as well as the magnetic tailcap for attaching to metal surfaces like fridges, garage doors, cars etc. to illuminate what You´re doing are big plusses

All 3 of these see daily use in one situation or the other. Next in line would be the 4. Fenix TK35, Olight M20x Warrior and Klarus XT11 for various purposes.


----------



## outdoorguy82 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight : SC31
#2# Sunwayman : V11R
#3# Zebralight : SC600
#4# Olight : S10


----------



## Naam Penn (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

My my most used and therefore favorite light is my 3 month old Zebralight ZLH52w AA.

For a general purpose multi-purpose compact light it is tough to beat. It works as a flashlight and headlamp. I don't need a thrower for most tasks and I seldom need anything else. The ability to use lithium batteries and the additional brightness makes it outstanding! I hope longevity is good.


----------



## Sonny81 (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Niwalker: Nova MM15 
#2# Rofis: tr31c


----------



## dJippe (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight : sc52 L2
#2# Led Lenser : T7.2
#3# Convoy : S2+ 

zebralight: small edc, best user interface and button what i know. No need for tailcap secure.

Led Lenser  wide flat beam is fantastic and still nice to have possibility for tight throwy beam. And you get aaa from any place.

convoy: cheap chinese light, best price to quality ratio what i know. Can modded on store with different led tints, current and modes.


----------



## DeanA (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1 Surefire ED2 Ultra
#2 Surefire M3TL-S
#3 4Sevens Preon2


----------



## torchsarecool (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1 sunwayman D20a gemini
#2 sunwayled m40a
#3 eagletac gx25a3

both sunwayman because theyre stunning looking pieces of kit. The eagletac because its tiny, runs on 3 x aa batteries and simply blows the socks off the rest of my collection!


----------



## Ryp (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Nitecore : P12
#2# Nitecore : TM26


----------



## cjmorris (Nov 3, 2014)

*What flashlights should we all own?*

Most members here have spent countless dollar's feeding their addiction. Some of that money is very well spent, some probably feels like it wasn't worth it for one reason or another. 

I think the fact that Mcgizmo, HDS, and Malkoff are worth every penny and that all cpf members would be proud to own and support these brands.

My question is what lights do you own that we all should own?Maybe it's a light not well known on cpf or maybe just undervalued. 

I feel like the eagletac d25c is a well known light, but for those that don't own it you should. Quality, value and the neutral beam is amazing. Do yourself a favor buy one or two. So what is it we should not miss out on in your opinion.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

You've opened pandora's box there. Each and every flashaholic will have different lights they must have that someone else wouldn't want, and each and every flashaholic goes through phases of what they want and like as they progress through this hobby.

I think if every member responded, you'd probably account for nearly every quality light that it's possible to own. So the moral of the story is - buy them all :devil:


----------



## cjmorris (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

:twothumbsI only want to buy the best ones.


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

To me, buying flashlights can be like a Political Election. It all sounds great until they win the election, then we see their true colors. 

But like it was said before, a true pandoras box here! lol


----------



## K31Scout (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

I don't know being brand new to this forum. I just ordered a Zebralight H600Fw MkII which will be my first flashlight over $30 and hope I made a good choice. I'm afraid of this forum to tell the truth. I can see myself surrounded with flashlights in a year!


----------



## ValeTudoGuy (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

Best is such a massively subjective term, there's so many flashlights because there's so many applications for them.


----------



## newbie66 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*



K31Scout said:


> I don't know being brand new to this forum. I just ordered a Zebralight H600Fw MkII which will be my first flashlight over $30 and hope I made a good choice. I'm afraid of this forum to tell the truth. I can see myself surrounded with flashlights in a year!



Love the Zebralights! Great ui, good size and incredible brightness makes them awesome!


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

I'd love to own a couple of the custom lights that I drool over. But i just can't spend that much for a light, and if I did there would be a hunting accident. Then my wife would be selling off my lights. Could be some good deals for you all though. Rather than a specific light maybe a good EDC, all rounder, headlamp and thrower


----------



## Daekar (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

Everyone should own a floody Zebralight headlamp and a high-quality 2AA light in the tradition of the Fenix L2D. That's an absolute minimu for purely functional circumstances.


----------



## Ladp.1 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*



K31Scout said:


> I don't know being brand new to this forum. I just ordered a Zebralight H600Fw MkII which will be my first flashlight over $30 and hope I made a good choice. I'm afraid of this forum to tell the truth. I can see myself surrounded with flashlights in a year!



I've had the H600fw MII for a while now. I use it all the time and absolutely LOVE it! I just recently picked up a SC62w and am enjoying it just as much as my current EDC. They make a great team; headlamp in my backpack and SC62w in my pocket.

I had been carrying an Eagletac D25lc2 with Nichia 219b LED and love the color rendition and still carry it in the pack as a backup, but the SC62w is a lot smaller, surprisingly, brighter, dimmer, better looking, and the tint is nice. Not as nice as the 219b though.


----------



## BIGLOU (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

18650 bored Surefire 6P, McClickied Tailcap with whatever drop-in: Malkoff, Nailbender or Vinh's. I found that I no longer buy lights I'm just waiting for whenever a new higher lumen drop-in to come out.


----------



## Berneck1 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

You mentioned the D25c. I would recommend the D25a to just about anybody, instead. It is by far the most used light I have, and one of the most compact rear-clicky AA lights I have used. I like that the turbo/strobe is separate from the other levels. I can easily start at the level of light I desire without blinding myself right away. The only thing I might change about the D25a is all the other nonsense blinking modes. Turbo/strobe and low/medium/high is all most would ever need.

Additionally, while I like the CR123 batteries, I have moved to the AA's. They are pretty much everywhere you go. What you lose in output is made up in easy accessibility in most situations. Not to mention, I have seen some stores selling a single CR123 for $10 or more!!! I'd much rather pick up some store brand AA's if I'm in a bind. I do use a 14500 in my D25a, so I get the performance of a CR123, but I can switch to a primary AA in a pinch if I had to. 

Also, If I have to lend someone a light, I'd rather give them an AA light and a pack of AA's, than have them be confused by a "different" battery type. 

Btw, I wish Zebralight would come out with an updated version of the SC80. The fact that you could switch between using an AA or CR123 without carrying an extra accessory is truly the best of both worlds. I find that unless you have the extension tubes with you at all times the versatility of a CR123/AA light is of little use. My feeling is that most would use it as a CR123 light first and switch to AA in an emergency. Without the extension tube, it's a useless option.

The next type of light would be an AAA light. Everyone should at least have an Olight i3s or comparable light on their keychain. The price on the Thrunite Ti3 really can't be beat. But, as silly as it sounds, I like the styling and colors of the Olight more. I give them as gifts all the time and people love them. 

I always have both the i3s and D25a with me. I could go on about my other Nitecore, Olight or Eagletac tactical and search lights, but as the portability diminishes their usefulness diminishes. I usually have a tactical light of some kind with me, but I don't always have the ability to carry one, especially in the summer. I just don't have enough pockets.

There's a saying in photography, the best camera to buy is the one you will take with you at all times. The same goes for flashlights. The best light you can buy is the one you will take with you at all times. I love my Nitecore EAX a lot, but I only use it when I'm willing to carry it. The D25a is always in my pocket, and I barely know it's there. It's infinitely more valuable to me than my most expensive lights....






Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## cland72 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

Here's a thread that is essentially asking the same thing.


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

Everyone should own a Maglite just to realise how lucky we all are having other makers who make a proper light.Second on my list is a Led Lenser just to wind the Anorak wearers up and remember power it up with Alkaleaks to maintain the post on CPF.

Being serious now an Eagletac D25 clicky in either fuel and a Fenix EO1 are excellent little lights.:thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

D25c has been mentioned and agree a great light.............so..........

Taking everything into consideration regarding cost,usable flood,throw,build,simple UI ,size and a built in charge option,i will put forward the olight sr52vn . I am not saying its the best light ever,just a good/great one all round imo:thumbsup:


----------



## DrafterDan (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

I'd have to say the E2D. My all time favorite is the E-series. I have an original E2, with the tailcap that has that allen head bolt in it, but my new favorite is this triple LED that I just built up a few weeks ago. Running XP-G2's at a smidge over 3 amps, fed by an 16650


----------



## torchsarecool (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

You must own an incandescent maglite. Never use it. Just have it kept away. Bit of flashlight history for when incans are dead and gone.


----------



## Charles L. (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

+1 to the incan Maglite. I think every builder places one in a drawer somewhere.
Otherwise,
one hand-held light that can tailstand; and 
one headlamp.
Too many good ones to specify particular brands.


----------



## Norm (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*



cland72 said:


> Here's a thread that is essentially asking the same thing.


Thread Merge - Norm


----------



## eraursls1984 (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

#1# Zebralight : SC52W 
#2# Foursevens : Preon 2 : Nichia 219B

Some that I'll be getting soon, I'm sure they'll make the list. Zebralight SC62W, and Sunwayman C21Cvn. 

Others I have on my list that'll make my 2015 list harder to narrow down. MBI Zeus, MBI Torpedo, Sunwayman V11Rvn, Zebralight H52W & H600W.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

Retracted.

Revote.


----------



## jimbo231 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: What flashlights should we all own?*

#1 Nitecore : EA8
#2 Eagletac : P20A2 MKII
#3 Fenix : E15
#4 Olight : S10 : XM-L2


----------



## cland72 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Surefire : 6P
#2# Surefire : E1B
#3# Surefire : LX2
#4# FourSevens : MiniML


----------



## consitter (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Hands down--Surefire Peacekeeper


----------



## jonwkng (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



consitter said:


> Hands down--Surefire Peacekeeper



Hi *consitter* :welcome:
Nice vote for a great light!
Please edit your post to the format that Guy has suggested in Post #1 in order for his automated counting script to work. Thanks!


----------



## dragonhaertt (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# EagleTac : D25LC2

I don't have many lights, but definitely my favourite light.


----------



## AxisDeer (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight: SC600 Mk2
#2# Nitecore: P10


----------



## fnsooner (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

# 1# Zebralight : SC62W 
# 2# Foursevens : Preon 2 : Nichia 219B


----------



## Airmanb (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight H600


----------



## Charles L. (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight: SC62
#2# Zebralight: SC600
#3# Armytek: Wizard Pro
#4# L3 Illumination: L10


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# McGizmo : Haiku : XPG : 3 Stage : Clicky
#2# McGizmo : PD-S : Seoul SSC : Aluminium HA-Nat : 2 stage : Twisty
#3# McGizmo : Mule-PD : Cree : Titanium Natural : 2 Stage : Twisty


----------



## stanleywen (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Armytek Wizard Pro Warm 90CRI
#2# Surefire M4
#3# Zebralight H602w
#4# Zebralight SC62w


----------



## cardex88 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Armytek : Predator Pro v2.5

Maybe my first fav flashlight.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight : SC62


----------



## radiopej (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Wow, merging this thread totally just killed the automated format that Guy wanted.


----------



## jjwaldman21 (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight:sc52


----------



## domx (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight:sc52
#2# Zebralight: SC600
#3# Nitecore: TM06


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

HDS

SUREFIRE G2X

SUREFIRE P3X


----------



## Angela (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight SC600 MKII LII


----------



## kreisl (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

this thing going anywhere?

op not updated for 1/2 year


----------



## Fuchshp (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Surefire : LX2


----------



## Quoddy (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

McGizmo HiCri Mule (Prefer AA)
Prometheus MCE (neutral) Alpha


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Time for either a name change, or a new thread. 2014 is over, folks.


----------



## A.marquardt (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



thedoc007 said:


> Time for either a name change, or a new thread. 2014 is over, folks.


Time for one more hehe. 

#1 Zebralight SC600 MKII LII


----------



## Stream (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Glad to see I own the second most popular light on the must-have list, the SC600. Although I love the light, for some reason it has mostly been stuck on my nightstand and I rarely take it anywhere outside the house. The Fenix PD35 is usually the light that goes with my if I go anywhere I might need a bright light, in extreme cases I'll bring the bulky TK75. My SC600 is the 750 lumen version, but I don't plan on buying the brighter updated version. The next time I fork out that amount of money I plan on buying a Nitecore EC1 and EC2. To me the Nitecore Explorer series just looks awesome in terms of size and form factor, I'm surprised they aren't on the list.


----------



## ScottJD (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Zebralight:SC52W
#2# EagleTac: D25A Clicky Ti


----------



## Tacti'cool' (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1# Surefire : M2 : w/Malkoff
#2# Surefire : E1B Backup
#3# Surefire : C3


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Final results to be posted shortly.

No more votes please.

Tgwnn


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Final results are now posted in Post #1

I'll keep this thread open for a few more days in case there's any feedback and once the 2015 thread is up, you can start voting again and post feedback there.

Thanks again to everyone who voted.

Tgwnn


----------



## jonwkng (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Hey Guy,

Thanks for taking all the time and effort in organizing this thread despite your busy schedule and numerous ongoing (and exciting) MBI projects! :thumbsup:

Love what you did in Post #1. Very nice!


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



jonwkng said:


> Hey Guy,
> 
> Thanks for taking all the time and effort in organizing this thread despite your busy schedule and numerous ongoing (and exciting) MBI projects! :thumbsup:
> 
> Love what you did in Post #1. Very nice!



Hi jonwkng,

Thanks for the support and kind feedback.
It's still far from being spectacular but hopefully a small step forward in the progress direction :thumbsup:

Tgwnn


----------



## thedoc007 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



the_guy_with_no_name said:


> Hi jonwkng,
> 
> Thanks for the support and kind feedback.
> It's still far from being spectacular but hopefully a small step forward in the progress direction :thumbsup:
> ...




You are too modest. It is an excellent summary - thanks for managing the thread!


----------



## cland72 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Great data analysis guy. Thank you for doing this. 

I love that the Surefire 6P still gets so much love.


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: The 2014 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



thedoc007 said:


> You are too modest. It is an excellent summary - thanks for managing the thread!


Thanks very much doc :bow:
My pleasure of course.

It would be great to get many more votes for the coming year's thread and then explore a few more ideas I had to improve the final summary.



cland72 said:


> Great data analysis guy. Thank you for doing this.
> 
> I love that the Surefire 6P still gets so much love.



Thank you cland72.
My pleasure and I have to agree in saying there are plenty of gems in the list.

Tgwnn


----------

